# East Cape on a podcast...



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Just wanted to share a podcast we did awhile ago. Not sure where to post it in the forum so figured this was the best place for it since it’s about us and our views...
East Cape Boats
www.EastCapeBoats.com
(833) EC BOATS
POC: Kevin Fenn
Topic is 3 segments broken into three parts...





Podcast Interview with Kevin Fenn of East Cape Boats


And before we get on with the show, my personal thanks to both Randy and Kevin at East Cape in making this all happen! The amount of hours spent on this project has been a lot in getting it as best as we could, all things considered (mostly COVID-19) thus having to record it remotely via call...



www.performanceoutdoors.net





Enjoy!


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Started listening...


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

Listening to part 2of3 now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Czech_Mate said:


> Listening to part 2of3 now. Thanks for sharing.


Hopefully it was worth the time to listen to ya? We did it late at night after I’ve been up all day as I was at the shop 5:30 am that morning. And the podcast by cell I’m sure didn’t make the best audio but I was thankful for what those guys did and the time it took them to prepare.


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

East Cape said:


> Hopefully it was worth the time to listen to ya? We did it late at night after I’ve been up all day as I was at the shop 5:30 am that morning. And the podcast by cell I’m sure didn’t make the best audio but I was thankful for what those guys did and the time it took them to prepare.


Yes it was worth it! I liked hearing about the early days of building out of the apartment garage & putting all the money on the line to get ECS started. Or the bet you made with the guy that said his boat drafts 5”. I’m enjoying my 2019 Glide. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Worth the listen... I am a little biased for the Gladesmen that needs to come out of retirement, but I was hoping to hear more about the rest of the lineup other than just the Evo. I don’t know if it was supposed to be geared to the newly designed Evo or all about East Cape? All I kept hearing from the host sounded like he was trying to build his own Evo through the whole podcast. If there’s going to be a follow up podcast as mentioned, I personally would love to know more about the other models and why you felt they should come to fruition.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> Worth the listen... I am a little biased for the Gladesmen that needs to come out of retirement, but I was hoping to hear more about the rest of the lineup other than just the Evo. I don’t know if it was supposed to be geared to the newly designed Evo or all about East Cape? All I kept hearing from the host sounded like he was trying to build his own Evo through the whole podcast. If there’s going to be a follow up podcast as mentioned, I personally would love to know more about the other models and why you felt they should come to fruition.


should we get a invite again we will do just that. Chat about the company and each model
😎👍🏻


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good podcast. Enjoyed listening to all three episodes. Personally, I liked hearing all about the EVO and especially the X, but I'm biased...


----------

